# Nikon Europe issues advisory notice re. FAKE Nikon D800E



## AvTvM (Dec 16, 2014)

http://nikonrumors.com/2014/12/16/apperently-there-are-fake-nikon-d800e-cameras-out-there.aspx/
https://nikoneurope-en.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/63056

That's what happens, if a company charges 1000 Euros more for a product variation with a modification that does not cost a lot and then simply adds an "E" behind the product name. 

All it takes, is to paint or laser-etch that missing "E" behind the "D800" moniker on top of the camera ...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Dec 16, 2014)

I am never surprised at the ways people come up with to defraud people.


----------

